# Duck Fat



## Steve Kroll (Apr 19, 2012)

For a long time now, I've been hearing celebrity chefs tout the splendors of duck fat. Well, to be honest, I just don't cook much duck and in the past have always considered the fat to be a nasty byproduct. It was black sludge you tossed out because there was several quarts of it left in the pan after cooking the duck - enough to keep a small car lubricated.  

Last weekend, I cooked duck breasts for 8 guests and made a conscious effort not to overheat the fat and continually strain it off as it was rendering. Then I clarified it and put it in the fridge for safekeeping. The next day I made oven roasted potatoes with some of the fat. 

Oh my goodness. This stuff is delicious.  The cooking qualities remind me very much of lard, which I also use regularly, but more flavorful and rich.

I've been cooking everything in it this week, from eggs to potatoes to oven roasted cauliflower. Yum.

I know there was a thread on this last year. But I am just wondering how many current members use it... and what other creative things do you make with it? I still have around two full cups left in the fridge.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 19, 2012)

Can be used to make a tasty fried rice.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 19, 2012)

I like duck fat and goose fat. We can also buy it in tins and jars here. 

Must admit I only use it for roast potatoes as it does give such a good crispy result. 

I used semolina once for crunchy roast potatoes (a Nigella Lawson recommendation). My husband broke his tooth on them.

Duck fat is far safer.


----------



## GLC (Apr 19, 2012)

It's very nice to enrich lots of foods. And somewhat pricey, so capturing it for free was a good deal. for those who want to try it, you can get 1.5 ounce sealed units. 

More Than Gourmet Graisse De Canard Gold® Rendered Duck Fat, 1.5-Ounce Units (Pack of 6): Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food

Or a seven pound pail for about $100.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 19, 2012)

I only wish I could get some.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 19, 2012)

Charlie - can you not get goose or duck where you are?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 19, 2012)

Steve,

If you do a little googling you will find many recipes that use duck fat for baking.  Things like cookies and pie crust.  I have never used it because I never cook duck  but I do use chicken fat and bacon fat for those types of things.


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 19, 2012)

Steve...

Save it... Then...

CONFIT!

I think it might be the most perfect ever... (Or at least the most perfect that doesn't include cheese).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 19, 2012)

IF I  was allowed...I'd be using it for all kinds of things.  Why didn't I know about duck fat BEFORE I couldn't have it!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 19, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> Steve,
> 
> If you do a little googling you will find many recipes that use duck fat for baking.  Things like cookies and pie crust.  I have never used it because I never cook duck  but I do use chicken fat and bacon fat for those types of things.


Mmmm.... pies... 

Maybe Cornish pasties this weekend.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 20, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> Steve,
> 
> If you do a little googling you will find many recipes that use duck fat for baking. Things like cookies and pie crust. I have never used it because I never cook duck but I do use chicken fat and bacon fat for those types of things.


oh yes, I use duck/goose fat for pastry.I love to use it in hot water crust.
 Ps I am an avid schmaltz collector as my wife is prone to bronchitis


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 20, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> Steve...
> 
> Save it... Then...
> 
> ...


oh yes 

Place any firm white fish in a vacpack bag a add a tbls of fat seal and poach


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 22, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Charlie - can you not get goose or duck where you are?



Keeping kosher has it's disadvantage. But to answer your question, yes I can, but only couple of times a year, if that.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 27, 2012)

For folks who think poutine is bad, take a look at this recipe for pancakes fried in duck fat....

First you make the pancakes:

Steven and Chris | Martin Picard's Deep-Fried Pancakes

Then you build the sandwich:

Steven and Chris | Pork Belly & Goat Cheese Vinily Sandwich

OMG--talk about a threat to your arteries!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 27, 2012)

Obviously these guys don't eat their own food, or they would weigh 300 lbs. 

Also, I could never deep fry anything in duck fat. I'm just too darn stingy with the stuff.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 28, 2012)

steve, how do you deal with the smell of the cooking ducks? do you have very good ventilation?

i've been forbidden to cook duck ever again in the house because the smell of the fat stayed for several days, even with all of the windows open and the ventilator fan going.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 28, 2012)

We have never cooked duck


----------



## merstar (Jul 28, 2012)

I came across this decadent recipe a few days ago:
The best potato salad! Roasted in duck fat, with blue cheese & Bacon


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 28, 2012)

That does actually look very tasty Merstar


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 28, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Obviously these guys don't eat their own food, or they would weigh 300 lbs.
> 
> Also, I could never deep fry anything in duck fat. I'm just too darn stingy with the stuff.



You can get Rendered, and refined Duck Fat at places like Whole Foods, and even Trader Joes. No need to be stingy

At a couple of my units, Wednesday is Duck Fat Fried Pommes Frites, with Sea Salt and typically a few house made condiments. Trust me, give it a whirl, it's the stuff dreams are made of, lol.

Bucky, Having the duck cleaned properly helps with the smell, and like I just mentioned above, if you are in it for the fat, the rendered/refined stuff REALLY isn't as strong as doing it yourself. Also, when doing whole ducks, or any cuts with the bones, just like a bone in chicken smells much more like Chicken, than just a boneless & skinless breast which is fairly benign in odor by comparison so, bone OUT if the fam doesn't dig the aroma.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 28, 2012)

buckytom said:


> steve, how do you deal with the smell of the cooking ducks? do you have very good ventilation?
> 
> i've been forbidden to cook duck ever again in the house because the smell of the fat stayed for several days, even with all of the windows open and the ventilator fan going.


I'm not sure if there's any secret, but one thing I did is constantly pour off the fat as it was rendering. I had to do this probably four or five times. So there was never a lot of fat in the pan to burn or create any smells. I was also very careful not to heat the pan too hot. I basically kept the heat low to render off as much fat as I could, poured it off, and then cranked up the heat to sear the skin.

That, and my ventilation is pretty good. The duct (and duck smell) goes outside.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 28, 2012)

thanks. 

maybe i could do one on the rotisserie on the grill outside. 

i guess on the same day i reduce a bottle of balsamic vinegar on the side burner.

hmm, balsamic syrup on grilled duck?


----------



## Addie (Jul 28, 2012)

Son #2 is my Christmas baby. Every year for his present I cook a duck just for him. Low and slow, no odor. I use my basting bulb to remove the fat as it is cooking. I wish I had someone I could give the fat to. Down the drain it goes. Gall bladder problem here.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 28, 2012)

buckytom said:


> hmm, balsamic syrup on grilled duck?


I'd eat that.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 28, 2012)

buckytom said:


> steve, how do you deal with the smell of the cooking ducks? do you have very good ventilation?
> 
> i've been forbidden to cook duck ever again in the house because the smell of the fat stayed for several days, even with all of the windows open and the ventilator fan going.



I have never notice any "stench" from roasting ducks. Nothing any different than chickens although ducks take more roasting to render the extra fat they have over chickens.

Maybe your duck fat was collecting in the roasting pan and burning.

ETA:

@Steve: I didn't see your post about draining it off because it was on a later page than I was replying to. I don't understand the objectionable taste/smell thing. I've always thought duck tasted/smelled good.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 29, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> @Steve: I didn't see your post about draining it off because it was on a later page than I was replying to. I don't understand the objectionable taste/smell thing. I've always thought duck tasted/smelled good.


I don't think I said anything about duck being objectionable. I love duck. I just assume BT was referring to the smell of the oil.

Having said that, there are some ducks that are noticeably gamy. The wild duck I've had has a much stronger flavor than domesticated duck.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 29, 2012)

yes, it was the smell of the fat that lingered, and while i didn't mind the smell the first day, you could still pick up a trace of it in the house 2 days later. that was too much for dw, hence the verboten duck.

btw, it was a farm raised long island duck. 

must have been grass fed (lawn guyland duck?)


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 29, 2012)

buckytom said:


> must have been grass fed (lawn guyland duck?)


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 29, 2012)

I have no place to get ducks at the supermarket. I don't often cook them but everybody needs a good duck every now and then. 

The only objectionable smell I've ever noted is burning grease in the roasting pan.


----------



## Cerise (Jul 29, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I have no place to get ducks at the supermarket. I don't often cook them but *everybody needs a good duck every now and then*.
> 
> The only objectionable smell I've ever noted is burning grease in the roasting pan.


 
Or a good goose ;-) There are a few Asian markets that sell cooked/roasted duck (whole or half a duck), & there's plenty of fat to go around.

My grandmother cooked many chickens in her day, & used the schmaltz

Schmaltz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

for matzoh ball soup, frying potatoes etc. One of my favorites -her potato pancakes.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 29, 2012)

I've never cooked a goose although I may have had my goose cooked a few times.  One of these days I should cook a goose...

I've never had any problem getting frozen ducks at Los Angeles supermarkets. I've roasted whole ducks and served with Gran Marnier based orange sauce, and cooked duck leg quarters in a Thai coconut milk curry. Both were excellent!

I wonder if the Asian markets sell duck fat, for rendering.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 29, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I've never cooked a goose although I may have had my goose cooked a few times.  One of these days I should cook a goose...
> 
> I've never had any problem getting frozen ducks at Los Angeles supermarkets. I've roasted whole ducks and served with Gran Marnier based orange sauce, and cooked duck leg quarters in a Thai coconut milk curry. Both were excellent!
> 
> I wonder if the Asian markets sell duck fat, for rendering.



As I said earlier on in the thread, you can get duck fat at places like Whole Foods, and even Trader Joes. Already rendered/refined.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 29, 2012)

tatt, forgive me, i forgot to thank you for the previous info.

good stuff.

quack!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 29, 2012)

buckytom said:


> tatt, forgive me, i forgot to thank you for the previous info.
> 
> good stuff.
> 
> quack!



I just figured you were ducking me, maybe I said something fowl, that turned you off.

These puns really aren't all they're quacked up to be, huh?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 29, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> As I said earlier on in the thread, you can get duck fat at places like Whole Foods, and even Trader Joes. Already rendered/refined.


Thanks for the reminder. I forgot that too!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 30, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I've never cooked a goose although I may have had my goose cooked a few times.  One of these days I should cook a goose...
> 
> I've never had any problem getting frozen ducks at Los Angeles supermarkets. I've roasted whole ducks and served with Gran Marnier based orange sauce, and cooked duck leg quarters in a Thai coconut milk curry. Both were excellent!
> 
> I wonder if the Asian markets sell duck fat, for rendering.


I've cooked many a goose, but only one domestic goose. I prefer wild geese, but they are hard to come by now that I don't live close to my cousins who hunt.


----------



## Addie (Jul 31, 2012)

Come winter, we have plenty of Canadian geese. They are a nuisance. They make a very large mess with their droppings.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks mainly due to previous posts in DC (I think it was Vitauta and/or Claire), some time ago I roasted a duck.  The duck was OK, but the fat was yum -- potatoes fried in duck fat, mmmm good.  I bought a small jar of rendered duck fat at Williams Sonoma for what I thought was a lot of $$ for a little fat.  I still have about a third of it in the fridge.  I'm hoarding it and will hate to see the last of it.  I realize it's bad for my arteries, but you only live once.


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 1, 2012)

Addie said:


> Come winter, we have plenty of Canadian geese. They are a nuisance. They make a very large mess with their droppings.




"Its Gooooooooooooose pooooooooooooooooooop..."  - HHC Trio


----------



## Addie (Aug 1, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> "Its Gooooooooooooose pooooooooooooooooooop..." - HHC Trio


 
Call it what you may, it is still nasty stuff and stinks.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> Thanks mainly due to previous posts in DC (I think it was Vitauta and/or Claire), some time ago I roasted a duck.  The duck was OK, but the fat was yum -- potatoes fried in duck fat, mmmm good.  I bought a small jar of rendered duck fat at Williams Sonoma for what I thought was a lot of $$ for a little fat.  I still have about a third of it in the fridge.  I'm hoarding it and will hate to see the last of it.  I realize it's bad for my arteries, but you only live once.


How did you do the potatoes? I did some tonight in the oven and thanks to my DH they were rather crunchy but yummy wished I'd made more tho. 
kades


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 1, 2012)

But it makes a funny song.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 1, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> But it makes a funny song.



Only if you slip in it...


----------



## tinlizzie (Aug 2, 2012)

kadesma said:


> How did you do the potatoes? I did some tonight in the oven and thanks to my DH they were rather crunchy but yummy wished I'd made more tho.
> kades


 
I microwaved the potato first, then sliced and browned the slices in hot duck fat.  Lots of crunch.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 2, 2012)

kadesma said:


> How did you do the potatoes? I did some tonight in the oven and thanks to my DH they were rather crunchy but yummy wished I'd made more tho.
> kades


I make them in the oven, too, because it cuts down on the amount of fat needed. I just melt a tablespoon or two of duck fat, toss the potatoes in it (with seasoning), and then bake them at 425F.


----------



## tinlizzie (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks, Steve.  That tip will help me eke out the last little bit in my jar.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 2, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I just melt a tablespoon or two of duck fat, toss the potatoes in it (with seasoning), and then bake them at 425F.


Get them crispy enough and they make good quackers.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 2, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> I microwaved the potato first, then sliced and browned the slices in hot duck fat.  Lots of crunch.


Thank You I'll give this way a try.
Kades


----------



## redfish_33 (Aug 3, 2012)

This is the brand that I use but if you can render your own fat from the duck it is soo much better.


----------

